# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام مراقبة شركات التأمين التعاوني

## هيثم الفقى

المادة الأولي :
يكون التأمين في المملكة العربية السعودية عن طريق شركات تأمين مسجلة فيها , تعمل بأسلوب التأمين التعاوني على غرار الأحكام الواردة في النظام الأساسي للشركة الوطنية للتأمين التعاوني , الصادر في شأنها المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/5) وتاريخ 17/4/1405هـ , وبما لا يتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية .

المادة الثانية :
مع مراعاة أحكام نظام الضمان الصحي التعاوني الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي ذي الرقم (م/10) والتاريخ 1/5/1420هـ , تختص مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي فيما يتعلق بتطبيق هذا النظام بما يأتي :
1 – تسلم طلبات تأسيس شركات التأمين وإعادة التأمين التعاوني ودراستها , للتأكد من إستيفاء تلك الطلبات للشروط والقواعد المطبقة في هذا الشأن , وفي حالة الموافقة على هذه الطلبات تقوم بإحالتها إلى وزارة التجارة والصناعة لإتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية اللازمة لذلك . 
2 – الإشراف والرقابة الفنية على أعمال التأمين , وفقاً للأسس التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام ووسائل الرقابة التي تباشرها المؤسسة وعلى الأخص ما يأتي :
أ – تنظيم وإجازة قواعد إستثمار أموال عمليات التأمين وإعادة التأمين , ووضع معادلة توزيع فائض عمليات التأمين وإعادة التأمين بين المساهمين والمؤمن لهم بعد مراعاة وجود حسابات منفصلة خاصة بالمساهمين وأخرى بالمؤمن لهم وعمليات التأمين .




ب – تحديد مقدار المبالغ المطلوب إيداعها لدى أحد البنوك المحلية لمزاولة كل نوع من أنواع التأمين المختلفة .
ج - أقرار صيغ نماذج وثائق التأمين ووضع الحد الأدنى لمبالغ تأمين تغطية المسؤوليات تجاه الغير مع مراعاة أحكام الأنظمة المعمول بها في ذلك.
د – وضع القواعد والضوابط التي تحدد كيفية إستثمار أصول شركات التأمين وإعادة التأمين .
هـ - وضع القواعد العامة لتحديد الموجودات التي يجب على كل شركة أن تحتفظ بها داخل المملكة وخارجها وتحديد الحد الأدنى والحد الأعلى لكل فرع من فروع التأمين والشروط الواجب مراعاتها في كل فرع , وكذلك تحديد الحد الأدني والحد الأعلى للإشتراكات والأقساط التأمينية مقابل رأس مال الشركة والإحتياطات .
و – وضع القواعد والضوابط التي تكفل حقوق المستفيدين والتأكد من قدرة شركات التأمين على الوفاء بالمطالبات والإلتزامات .

المادة الثالثة :
لا يجوز تأسيس أي شركة تأمين أو شركة إعادة تأمين في المملكة العربية السعودية إلا بترخيص يصدر بمرسوم ملكي بناءً على قرار من مجلس الوزراء وعرض وزير التجارة والصناعة وفقاً لما جاء في المادة (الثانية) من هذا النظام , على أن يراعي ما يأتي :
1 – أن تكون شركة مساهمة عامة .
2 – أن يكون الغرض الأساس لها مزاولة أي من أعمال التأمين وإعادة التأمين, ولا تباشر الشركة أغراضاً أخرى إلا إذا كانت لازمة أو مكملة , ولا يجوز 




لشركات التأمين تملك شركات أو مؤسسات وساطة إعادة التأمين , ومع ذلك يجوز لشركات التأمين – بعد الحصول على موافقة مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي – تملك شركات أو مؤسسات تزاول أ‘مال وساطة إعادة التأمين .
3 – ألا يقل رأس المال المدفوع لشركة التأمين عن مائة مليون ريال سعودي , كما لا يقل رأس المال المدفوع لشركة إعادة التأمين أو شركة التأمين التي تزاول في الوقت نفسه أعمال إعادة التأمين عن مائتي مليون ريال سعودي , ولا يجوز تعديل رأس المال إلا بموافقة مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي , وطبقاً لنظام الشركات .

المادة الرابعة :
تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية عمليات التأمين الخاضعة لهذا النظام , وتحدد كل شركة من شركات التأمين أنواع التأمين التي سوف تمارسها .

المادة الخامسة :
لا يجوز لأي من شركات التأمين أو شركات إعادة التأمين – بعد مباشرة أعمالها – التوقف عن مزاولة الأعمال التأمينية قبل الحصول على موافقة مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي , وذلك للتحقق من قيام شركات التأمين بعمل الترتيبات اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق المؤمن لهم والمستثمرين .

المادة السادسة :
تشترط موافقة مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي على إختيار أعضاء مجلس إدارة شركة التأمين وشركة إعادة التأمين وفق المعايير التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية .



المادة السابعة :
يكون كل من رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة التأمين أو شركة إعادة التأمين وعضوها المنتدب وعضو مجلس إدارتها ومديرها العام مسؤولين كل في حدود اختصاصه عن مخالفة الشركة لأحكام هذا النظام أو لائحته التنفيذية .

المادة الثامنة :
لمؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي الحق في أن تجري تفتيشاً على سجلات وحسابات أي شركة تأمين أو إعادة تأمين وذلك بمعرفة موظفيها أو بمعرفة مراجعين تعينهم المؤسسة , على أن يتم التفتيش في مقر شركة التأمين أو شركة إعادة التأمين وفي هذه الحالة يجب على موظفي الشركة تقديم ما في حوزتهم أو تحت سلطتهم أو ما يطلب منهم من سجلات وبيانات ووثائق وأن يدلوا بما لديهم من معلومات تتعلق بالشركة لموظفي المؤسسة أو من تعينهم من المراجعين.

المادة التاسعة :
لا يجوز لشركة التأمين وشركة إعادة التأمين افتتاح أي فروع أو مكاتب في الداخل أو الخارج أو الاتفاق على الاندماج أو تملك أي نشاط تأميني أو مصرفي أو السيطرة عليه أو امتلاك أسهم شركة تأمين أو إعادة تأمين أخرى إلا بموافقة مكتوبة من مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي .

المادة العاشرة :
1 – تعين الجمعية العامة في شركة التأمين أو شركة إعادة التأمين سنوياً اثنين من مكاتب مراقبي الحسابات من بين المحاسبين القانونيين المرخص لهم بمزاولة المهنة في المملكة وتحدد أتعابهما . 




2 – على مراقبي الحسابات أن يضمنا تقريرهما السنوي المقدم للجمعية العامة – بالإضافة إلى البيانات المنصوص عليها في نظام الشركات – رأيهما فيما أذا كانت القوائم المالية للشركة تظهر بعدالة حقيقة مركزها المالي في تاريخ الميزانية ونتائج أعمالها عن السنة المالية المنتهية في ذلك التاريخ , وفيما إذا كان إعداد وعرض ومراجعة هذ القوائم متفقاً مع المعايير المحاسبية المطبقة في المملكة .
3 – يتعين نشر القوائم المالية وتقرير مراقبي الحسابات عنها خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إنتهاء السنة المالية للشركة .

المادة الحادية عشر :
لمؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي الحق في أن تطلب في أي وقت من أي من شركات التأمين وشركات إعادة التأمين أن تقدم إليها – في الوقت وبالشكل اللذين تحددهما – أي بيانات تراها ضرورية لتحقيق أغراض هذا النظام . كما يجب عليها أن ترسل إلى مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي بناء على طلبها ما يأتي :
1 – بياناً بإيرادات ومصروفات كل فرع من فروع التأمين .
2 – بياناً تفصيلياً عن أعمال التأمين التي قامت بها الشركة خلال الفترة .
3 – بيانات إحصائية ومعلومات عامة عن نشاطات الشركة .
4 – بياناً بإستثمارات الشركة .
5 – أي بيانات أخرى تطلبها مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي .







المادة الثانية عشر :
يحظر على أي شخص يحصل على أي معلومات – أثناء أو بمناسبة قيامه بأي عمل يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا النظام – إفشاؤها أو الإفادة منها بأي طريقة .

المادة الثالثة عشر :
يجب على كل شركات التأمين وشركات أعادة التأمين أن تقدم إلى مصلحة الزكاة والدخل إقراراتها الزكوية أو الضريبية والقوائم المالية المدققة وأي بيانات أو مستندات أخرى تراها المصلحة ضرورية لأغراض الربط الزكوي أو الضريبي وفقاً لأحكام النظام الضريبي ونظام جباية فريضة الزكاة الشرعية ولوائحهما التنفيذية وسداد ما هو مستحق من مواقعها في المواعيد المحددة في النظام .

المادة الرابعة عشر :
على شركات التأمين وشركات إعادة التأمين الخاضعة لهذا النظام أن تودع في أحد البنوك المحلية وديعة نظامية لأمر مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي , وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الضوابط المتعلقة بهذه الوديعة .

المادة الخامسة عشر :
على شركت التأمين وشركات إعادة التأمين أن تخصص حصة من أرباحها السنوية لا تقل عن (20%) كاحتياطي نظامي , وذلك إلى أن يصل إجمالي الإحتياطي (100%) من رأس المال المدفوع .






المادة السادسة عشر :
على كل شركات التأمين وشركات إعادة التأمين تكوين الإحتياطات اللازمة لكل فرع من فروع التأمين التي تمارسها وكذلك الإحتياطيات الأخرى وفقا لما تنص عليه اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام .

المادة السابعة عشر :
يجب على كل شركات التأمين وشركات إعادة التأمين الخاضعة لأحكام هذا النظام أن تمسك حساباً مستقلاً لكل فرع من فروع التأمين حسب ما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام وكذلك إمساك سجلات ودفاتر تقيد فيها وثائق التأمين التي تصدرها الشركة مع بيان بأسماء وعناوين حملة الوثائق , وتاريخ إبرام كل وثيقة وسريانها والأسعار والشروط التي تشتمل عليها , كما يدون في هذه السجلات والدفاتر كل تغيير أو تعديل يطرأ على تلك الوثائق , ويجوز لمؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي أن تصدر ما تراه ضرورياً من قرارات تلزم شركات التأمين بأن تقيد في الدفاتر والسجلات أي بيانات ترى أنها ضرورية لمباشرة سلطتها في الرقابة والإشراف , كما يجوز أن تدون البيانات الخاصة بالدفاتر والسجلات الآنف ذكرها في الحاسب الآلي وفقاً للقواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام الدفاتر التجارية .

المادة الثامنة عشر :
تضع مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي الشروط اللازمة لمنح التراخيص بمزاولة المهن الحرة المتعلقة بنشاط التأمين وعلى الأخص المهن الآتية :
1 – وسطاء التأمين .
2 – الإستشاريون في مجال التأمين .




3 – خبراء المعاينة وتقدير الخسائر .
4 – الأخصائيون في تسوية المطالبات التأمينية .
5 – الخبراء الاكتواريون .
على أن يصدر الترخيص لأصحاب هذه المهن من وزارة التجارة والصناعة, وتتولى مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي الرقابة والإشراف على نشاط المهن المشار إليها .

المادة التاسعة عشر :
لمؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي إذا تبين لها أن أياَ من شركات التأمين أو شركات إعادة التأمين قد خالفت أحكام هذا النظام أو لائحته التنفيذية أو اتبعت سياسة من شأنها التأثير بصورة خطيرة على قدرتها على الوفاء بالتزاماتها أن تتخذ إجراءً أو أكثر من الإجراءات الآتية :
1 – تعيين مستشار أو أكثر لتقديم المشورة للشركة في إدارة أعمالها .
2 – إيقاف أي عضو من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو أي من موظفيها تثبت مسؤوليته عن المخالفة .
3 – منع الشركة من قبول مكتتبين أو مستثمرين أو مشتركين جدد في أي من أنشطتها التأمينية أو الحد من ذلك .
4 – إلزام الشركة بإتخاذ أي خطوات أخرى تراها ضرورية .
وإذا تبين للمؤسسة أن الشركة إستمرت في مخالفة أحكام هذا النظام أو لائحته التنفيذية ولم تستجب لأي من الإجراءات التي تخذها المؤسسة وفق هذه المادة ورغم توقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام , فيجوز للمؤسسة أن تطلب حل الشركة .





المادة العشرون :
تشكل لجنة أو أكثر بقرار مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية من وزير المالية من ثلاثة أعضاء من ذوي الإختصــاص يكـون أحــدهـم علــى الأقــل مستشـــــاراً 
نظامياً تتولى الفصل في المنازعات التي تقع بين شركات التأمين وعملائها , أو بين هذه الشركات وغيرها في حالة حلولها محل المؤمن له , والفصل في مخالفة التعليمات الرقابية والإشرافية لشركات التأمين وإعادة التأمين المرخص لها , وفي مخالفات مزاولي المهن الحرة المشار إليها في المادة (الثامنة عشر) من هذا النظام . ويمثل الإدعاء أمام هذه اللجنة – فيما يتعلق بهذه المخالفات – الموظفون الذين يصدر بتعيينهم قرار من وزير المالية .
ويجوز التظلم من قرارات هذه اللجان أمام ديوان المظالم .

المادة الحادية والعشرون :
مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي نظام آخر يعاقب كل من يخالف أي حكم من أحكام هذا النظام بغرامة لا تزيد على مليون ريال والسجن مدة لا تزيد على أربع سنوات أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

المادة الثانية والعشرون :
1 – دون إخلال بإختصاصات اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة (العشرين) من هذا النظام يختص ديوان المظالم فيما يأتي :
أ – الفصل في جميع المنازعات التي تقع بين شركات التأمين وشركات إعادة التأمين أو فيما بين كل منها .
ب –الفصل في دعاوى المخالفات لهذا النظام وتطبيق العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة (الحادية والعشرين) .




ج – النظر إبتداء في الدعوى التي تطلب مؤسسة النقد أو اللجنة المشكلة في المادة (العشرين) توقيع عقوبة السجن .
2 – يمثل الإدعاء أمام ديوان المظالم الموظفون الذي يصدر بتعيينهم قرار من وزير المالية .

المادة الثالثة والعشرون :
تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام بقرار من وزير المالية , ويتم نشرها خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ نشر هذا النظام , ويبدأ العمل بها بتاريخ العمل بهذا النظام .

المادة الرابعة والعشرون :
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (الأولى) من هذا النظام يسري نظام الشركات على كل ما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص في هذا النظام , وذلك بالقدر الذي يتفق وطبيعة هذا النوع من الشركات .

المادة الخامسة والعشرون :
ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد مضي تسعين يوماً من تاريخ نشره .

نقلاً عن موقع وزارة المالية

----------


## السافي

شكرا لك اخ هيثم 
لي سؤال لو تكرمت 
استشيرك في مشكله حدثت لي 
وهي باختصار انه وقع لي حادث والحمد لله لم صب باي اذى وكذلك الطرف الاخر المهم ان الخطا كان بنسبة 100%
على الطرف الثاني وكان مؤمن لدى شركة انسعودي للتامين التابعة للشركة الفرنسية ( اليانز ) للتامين وانهيت جميع الاجراءات من المرور واخذت اوراق تخطيط الحادث وتقدير مبلغ التعويض وكان ذلك قبل حوالي ثلاثة اشهر وكل هذه الفترة وشركة التامين تعطي مواعيد لصدور الشيك بالمبلغ ولكن لم يصدقون في اي موعد 
والى الان لم استلم مبلغ التعويض 
فماذا افعل واين اشتكي الرجاء الاهتمام بموضوعي

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

عليك بتقديم شكوى الى مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودى وسوف تقوم بالتحقيق بها ضد الشركة لعدم التزامها بشروط التأمين وسداد التعويضات

----------


## عديل الليل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
يا استاذ هيثم

----------

